# New ISFP here



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Surreal, that food chain would be even more awesome if the arrows were reversed. Carnivorous peanut butter...I wonder how that would taste. :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

That would be awesome to watch, the peanut butter stalking some random dude and then the pb springs forward with a growl causing random dude to run like hell while screaming like a school-girl in 3rd grade, and then.. chomp!!!

:laughing:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

...and then I sneak up behind it and go om nom nom. :laughing:


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome isfp.
the other one around here is crazy


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

i read this and i really feel you! although i am not ISFP, but i know how it is to not know who or what you are, and feel dissapointed in everyone around u. I find it very well written and well versed. i think this reply is months too late. im new here, and checking everyone out


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Interesting post. I enjoyed reading that. And you are right, we are all good at something.


----------

